# Forza 3 tips



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

hi guys i dont play it much but i really need to be online to get the full benefit of this game. to get decent graphics and new cars etc . do i need xbox live or jus to connect to web.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

You need Xbox live mate, well worth it though, makes ever game 100X better IMO.


----------

